# صناعة لب الورق والورق



## ameer_kret (11 يونيو 2009)

*صناعة الورق او paper industry ارجو المساعدة باي كتاب عن هذه الصناعة*

ارجو من لديه اي فكرة عن مجال صناعة الورق و المواد الكيميائية المضافة او كتا يشرح ذلك 



و له جزيل الشكر 

و دمتم سالمين :79:


----------



## مبرمج الصحراء (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هذه أول مشاركة لي أرجو من الله أن تستنفعوا بها
هذا عنوان لموقع يبين كيفية صناعة الورق بالمنزل http://www.funsci.com/fun3_en/paper/paper.htm#1


لاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء
سلام


----------



## ameer_kret (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم مبرمج الصحراء على مشاركتك الرائعة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
يا ريت لو احد عنده مواقع كيميائية تتحدث عن المواد الكيميائية المضافة الي صناعة الورق بالتفصيل 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشقة الكيمياء (18 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان تجد ما تبحث عنه هنا


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

الاخوة الزملاء الكرام 
ان صناعة الورق من الصناعات القديمة جدا ولقدماء المصريين وللعرب تاريخ طويل بها ولكن للاسف نجد اليوم ان اغلب منتجاتنا الورقية مستوردة من العالم الغربى او الصين علما ان الاتجاة نحو تدوير الورق فى العالم يذداد كل عام والتكنولوجيات المرتبطة بة تتقدم بسرعة 
واود هنا الفصل بين ثلاث موضوعات رئيسية :
- صناعة لب الورق ( سواء ميكانيكى او كيميائى او معاد تدويرة ) 
- صناعة الورق ( ماكينة تشكيل الورق وتجفيفة بشقيها الطرف المبلل والنهاية الجافة ) 
- صناعة تهيئة الورق لغرض معين مثل الكوتنج او الكربون او غيرها 
واتمنى مشاركة جميع الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع معنا فى النقاش 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
حتى نتعرف على صناعة الورق هناك بعض المواضيع التى من المهم ان نتداولها وسأبدا بلب الكرافت نظرا لارتباطة بتساؤل لاخ زميل عن تجهيز الالياف السيللولوزية 

لب الكرافت 
التركيب : ان لب الكرافت هو اللب الدى نحصل علية بعد وضع قطع الخشب فى وعاء ضغط فى وجود الصودا الكاوية وكبريتيد الصوديوم . لان عملية الطبخ تؤثر وتديب المادة الفينولية المسماة اللجنين والمسؤلة عن تلاصق الالياف لبعضها البعض فى الخشب. كلمة كرافت فى اللغه تعنى اصلا ( القوى ) وكان المصنعون الالمان للب الورق قد اكتشفوا ان اضافة الكبريت الى عملية الطبخ بالصودا تؤدى لزيادة كفاءة العملية اى تدويب اللجنين دون تلف الياف السيليلوز.
ان الالياف المنتجة بعملية الكرافت تكون عادة لونها بنى ( نفس لون ورق الكرتون او اكياس البقالة الورقية ) وعملية تبييض لب الكرافت تحتاج لمجموعة من المعالجات الكيماوية بالمواد المؤكسدة والصودا الكاوية مع ملاحظة ان لب الكرافت يكون اكثر ليونة من الالياف المنتجة من عملية انتاج اللب بالطريقة الميكانيكيةالبحتة. وقوة تماسك لب الكرافت تصبح واضحة عند معالجتة معالجة كافية كما يتميز بزيادة مساميتة عن اللب الميكانيكى ووجود فتحات تشبة شكل الشقوق وبعرض فى حدود ( 5 – 20 نانوميتر ) موجودة فى الاماكن التى كانت مملؤة باللجنين فى السابق وفى كل مرة يجفف فيها الورق تغلق العديد من هدة الفتحات وتفقد قدرتها على التشرب بالماء.
الوظيفة : هو المكون الرئيسى فى العديد من انواع الورق بما فيها ورق الكرتون الزجزاج والاوراق المكتبية وعلب السوائل وكرتون العلب العالى الجودة والاكياس والكاسات والعديد من الانواع وحتى الورق مثل ورق المجلات رغم احتوائة اساسا على الالياف الميكانيكية لكن بة نسبة من لب الكرافت الطرى للوصول للدرجة المطلوبة من مقاومة الثنى.
استراتيجية الاستخدام : واحد من مفاتيح الاستخدام الناجح للب الكرافت هو ضبط وثبات ظروف عملية الطحن والتنعيم والتى نحتاج لها اصلا للوصول لقوة التماسك علما ان التنعيم الزائد يؤدى لتلف الالياف ولانتاج ورق قليل السماكة ومن السهل شقة وفى مثل هدة الحالة من الممكن استعمال اضافات زيادة القوة على الجاف ( مثل النشا الكاتيونى ) للوصول لقوة تماسك مقبولة بدون فقد سماكة الورق والتنعيم المتوازن من الممكن الوصول لة من خلال مزج العمليتان ويتضمن دلك ضبط تركيز وسرعة العجينة عند دخولها للمنعم وكمية الطاقة المستخدمة بالنسبة لوزن المادة الصلبة من اللب. والعمل عند ظروف رقم هيدروجينى مرتفع ( فى حدود 8) يؤدى لتنعيم اسرع مع تقليل تلف الالياف ومن الممكن ان يتم تنعيم لب الخشب القاسى ولب الخشب الطرى كل على حدة ثم يتم مزجهم بعد دلك حيث ان لب الخشب الطرى يمكنة الاستفادة اكثر من العمليات الميكانيكية القسى والاطول وعلى وجة العموم فأن لب الكرافت الغنى بألياف الخشب الطرى ( الطول المتوسط حوالى 3 ملليمتر) من السهل تشغيلة على ماكينة الورق والورق اقوى وخليط لب الكرافت الغنى بألياف الخسب القاسى هو اكثر تأثرا بالشد الغير متوازن فى الاماكن المفتوحة من ماكينة الورق والورق المنتج سهل التمزق.

واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى والله انت رائع وربنا سوف يجزيك كل خير عما تكتب للاخوة فى المنتدى ومعظم الناس هنا فى هذا المنتدى بتستفيد من خبراتك الكبيرة وربنا يجعلك سبب لاسعاد الناس وفتح مصادر رزق للكثير من الاخوة
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eng_medhat51 (1 مايو 2010)

والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فى الجميع ومازلت منتظر معلوماتك القيمه عن الكيماويات المستخدمه فى تجهيز قش الارز لاستخدامه فى صناعة الورق


----------



## chemicaleng (2 مايو 2010)

*استخدام قش الارز لعمل لب الورق*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى الجميع ومازلت منتظر معلوماتك القيمه عن الكيماويات المستخدمه فى تجهيز قش الارز لاستخدامه فى صناعة الورق



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم انتظر ردى فى اقرب وقت لان الموضوع يحتاج لاجراء تجربة فى المخبر وسأعلمك بالنتيجة 
والعمل سيكون بطريقة (The semi-chemical proces) وهى طريقة مناسبة جدا للبامبو واعتقد انها ستنجح مع قش الارز 
علما انى على ما اذكر قد التقيت بدكتورة من المركز القومى للبحوث ( فى القاهرة ) واعتقد ان اسمها كان الدكتورة / ليلى ( ولا اذكر باقى الاسم للاسف لان ذلك كان من فترة 15 سنة ) وكانت لديها نتائج جيدة باستخدام قش الارز وبقايا اشجار الموز ( ولكن الاثنان لا يتوفران فى سوريا ) وكانت تستخدم ايضا نفس الطريقة ( The semi-chemical process ) علما ان هذة الطريقة قديمة ( من العشرينات ) ولكنها فعالة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وانا فى الانتظار ومما يسعدنى انى اعتقد اننا من جيل واحد فانا خريج 87


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 مايو 2010)

انا مازلت فى الانتظار وقرأت بحث عن مادة n methyl morpholine oxide وهى ماده جيده فى هذا الموضوع اذا كنت يا استاذنا عملت بها ارجو الافادة


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (4 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## chemicaleng (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم اعتقد اننا من جيل متقارب وهذا سيجعل تواصلنا اكثر سهولة ولى الشرف بمعرفة انسان ذو خبرة مثلك وقد ( تابعت مشاركاتك فى المنتدى) واسلوبك الراقى فى الحديث 
اولا بالنمسبة لمادة n methyl morpholine oxide هى تستخدم لاذابة الياف السيللوز وذلك بعد انتاج اللب ( لغرض انتاج الياف سيللوزية للنسيج ) وهو اسلوب جديد بدء فية من فترة وجيزة وليس مجال حديثنا هنا فهى معالجة لالياف السيللوز بعد انتاجها .
ثانيا : الطريقة الشبة كيميائية وهى طريقة اقتصادية الى حد كبير 
هذة الطريقة تتكون من مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى هى مرحلة المعالجة الكيميائية لقطع الاخشاب لهدف تليينها والتخلص من جزء من اللجنين ( مادة الربط بين الالياف السيللوزية ) ويتبعها فى الجزء الثانى المعالجة الميكانيكية لهدف الفصل التام للالياف عن بعضها البعض ومن الممكن اجراء عمليات التبييض او عدم اجرائها حسب الهدف من انتاج اللب ( تبييض الالياف يتم فى حالة الرغبة فى انتاج ورق ابيض ) مع مراعاة ان منتجين الورق فى العادة يخلطوا بين اكثر من نوع من الالياف ( اللب ) وذلك لهدف الوصول لكلفة مقبولة ومواصفات ومقبولة للورق ( من ناحية الطراوة والكثافة والخواص الميكانيكية وغيرها من الخواص الفيزيائية للمنج النهائى ) لذلك اعتقد انة عند الرغبة فى انتاج لب من مصدر مثل قش الارز سيكون المنتج النهائى محتويا على انواع اخرى من اللب ومن الممكن ان يوجة لهدف انتاج نوع معين من الورق كورق الكتابة مثلا ( فى هذة الحالة يجب تبييضة ) او كخلفية لورق الدوبلكس الابيض الوجة ( من الممكن ان يبيض بدرجة اقل ) او لانتاج حشوة الكرتون المضلع ( من الممكن عدم تبييضة ) وكل هذا سيعتمد على كلفة التبييض ودرجة البياض الممكن الوصول لها والخواص الفيزيائية لللب الناتج .
وبداية اود ان الفت انتباهك الى ان الطرق الكيميائية كثيرة جدا وهناك من الابحاث ما لا يعد ولا يحصى ولكن اعتقد ان من اسهل الطرق الطريقة القلوية حيث تعامل قطع الخشب ( القش قى حالتنا والقطع فى حجم من 1 الى 2.5 سم مناسبة ) بمحلول قلوى وممكن استخدام المواد التالية : 
- هيدروكسيد الصوديوم - سيليكات الصوديوم - كربونات الصوديوم وفى العادة يستخدم الهيدروكسيد وممكن التعديل والتغيير بنسب السيليكات ( الامر كلة يتوقف على التجربة والتسجيل والمقارنة ) وفى العادة تكون نسبة الهيدروكسيد فى حدود 15 الى 20 % ومن الممكن اختبار درجات حرارة مختلفة ( من البارد الى الساخن ) وكل الامر يعتمد على الجدوى الاقتصادية ونسبة الالياف الى المحلول القلوة تكون فى حدود 1 الى 4 وممكن دراسة عدة تراكيز ونسب مختلفة 
اسهل طرق التبييض المعروفى تعتمد على ماء الاكسجين ( يوجد طرق اخرى عديدة ) وتعتمد النسبة على التجربة ويتم التبييض اما فى مرحلة نهائية بعد المعالجة الميكانيكية او خلال المعالجة الميكانيكية ويجب ضبط درجة الحرارة والزمن 
اما عن المعاجة الميكانيكية ومراحل الغسيل فهى مهمة جدا ودرجة الشوبر وتركيز الالياف كلها تلعب دور مهم للوصول لوضع اقتصادى جيد والمنعمات القرصية (disc refiner) 
المهم ان الموضوع يعتمد على التجربة للوصول لافضل الاوضاع وسنتابع الحديث وللاسف لم اجرى لك اى تجارب بعد نظرا لانشغالى فى الوقت الحالى علما انة من الممكن التفكير فى خلط قش الارز مع احد انواع الالياف المتاحة فى البيئة عندك للوصول لوضع جيد ( او حتى مع ورق مستهلك ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وانا سعيد جدا واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء اننا الان بصدد الانتهاء من تركيب خط الانتاج والقصد هو انتاج التشيو والمفروض ان نبداء انتاجنا باستخدام الدشت - قصاصات الورق الابيض- ولكن نظرا لتوفر قش الارز وتبن القمح ومصاصات القصب بكثره فى مصر فنريد ان شاء الله الاستفادة من هذه الخامات بالتحديد وان شاء الله بمساعدتك وقتما تستطيع ذلك نصل الى هذا وشكرا يا اخى على المساعده وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (8 مايو 2010)

استاذنا العزيز: اسف لسؤلى خارج الموضوع 
هل لديك طريقة لصناعة مساحيق الغسيل بدون استخدام ابراج التجفيف وتعطى حبيبات مسحوق منتفخة وخفيفة الوزن مثل مسحوق السافو الموجود فى الاسواق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemicaleng (8 مايو 2010)

*صناعة الورق الصحى (التشيو)*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وانا سعيد جدا واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء اننا الان بصدد الانتهاء من تركيب خط الانتاج والقصد هو انتاج التشيو والمفروض ان نبداء انتاجنا باستخدام الدشت - قصاصات الورق الابيض- ولكن نظرا لتوفر قش الارز وتبن القمح ومصاصات القصب بكثره فى مصر فنريد ان شاء الله الاستفادة من هذه الخامات بالتحديد وان شاء الله بمساعدتك وقتما تستطيع ذلك نصل الى هذا وشكرا يا اخى على المساعده وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم عبد القادر 
فى الواقع ان اسعار لب الورق فى ارتفاع هذة الايام وهو سبب للبحث عن بدائل اقل كلفة مع مراعاة التالى 
- ان المنتج الذى تصل لة عند استعمال لب الورق ( نقوم بخلط كلا من السوفت والهارد بلب معا للوصول للمواصفات الميكانيكية والفيزيائية المطلوبة ) من الصعب الوصول لها عند استعمال الدشت او الورق المعاد تدويرة 
- من الممكن الوصول لمنتج مقبول بأستخدام الدشت وخصوصا عند استعمال القصاصة البيضاء او ما نسمية (white cutting) وهى قصاصة الكراس او ورق التصوير بدون غلاف وبدون غراء ولكن المشكلة فى توفيرها بكميات مناسبة 
- اعتقد ان الحل الامثل والذى يجب دراستة هو وحدات ازالة الاحبار (deinking units) وهذة التكنولوجيا تطورت كثيرا خلال الاعوام القليلة الماضية ومن الممكن الوصول لالياف بوضع جيد وبياض مقبول وهناك نوعان رئيسيان لتكطنولوجيا ازالة الاحبار وعند المقارنة يجب دراسة مدى توفر الماء وسعرها وكلفة اعادة التنقية والمواصفات المقبولة قانونيا للتخلص من مياة الصرف ( يعتمد على مكان المشروع هل هو مرتبط بخط صرف صناعى ام ماذا وهذا طبعا حسب حجم المشروع ) 
ومدى توافر انواع الدشت المختلفة وما هو النوع الانسب ( ورق جرائد - كتب مدرسية - مخلفات المكاتب - ....... وغيرها ) ومقارنة الاسعار وثبات التوريد والبدائل 
واعتقد ان هذا الاتجاة من ناحية التجهيزات والمعدات اقل كلفة والمنتج سيكون اعلى جودة 
ومستعد لاى مناقشة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (8 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وانا سعيد جدا واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
وانا ايضا سعيد بصداقتك 
واللة الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا معلوماتك ومواضيعك أكثر من رائعة راقى جدا فى اختيار المواضيع المناسبة والهامة جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وأتاك كل خير وجنبك كل شر


----------



## chemicaleng (8 مايو 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا معلوماتك ومواضيعك أكثر من رائعة راقى جدا فى اختيار المواضيع المناسبة والهامة جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وأتاك كل خير وجنبك كل شر



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
الحمد للة الجميع هنا للتعارف وتبادل المعلومات وسنظل نتعلم لاخر يوم فى حياتنا والدعوة لتعلم العلم وتعليمة واضحة وصريحة فى ديننا الحنيف والمهم هو ان نصل لنقطة توافق وتفاهم 
والاهم هو توفيق اللة عز وجل ورضاة عنا 
وشكرا لحسن ظنك بى واتمنى ان اكون عندة اخى الكريم 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز انا شاكر جدا تعاونك ادام الله علمه عليك وعلى الجميع بداية انتاجنا ان شاء الله تعالى ستكون من الدشت الابيض والمتوافر بكثرة فى مصر لاننا نعمل ايضا فى مجال المواد اللاصقه وتحويل ورق الطباعة وبذلك نتعامل بحمد الله مع جميع مصانع تحويل الورق والمطابع ويتم خلطه بنسبه معقوله من اللب ولكن طموحى كرجل متخصص ليس فعل ما اعتاد عليه من هم غير المتخصصين فانا ارجو من الله ان يوفقنا باستخدام المخلفات الزراعيه المهوله الموجوده فى بلدى ليس لمجرد المكسب المادى (وان كان مطلوب) ولكن لاحساس الانسان بوجوب ان يفعل ما يستطيع لما هو ميسر له والله الموفق انا جديا اتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء ويسعدنى ان البى اى شىء لاى اخ لان انفع الناس انفعهم للناس وهذا رقمى لو سمح لى المنتدى كى نستطيع المساعدة كما نتمنى ان يساعدنا الاخوة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

ياريت يا اخى الفاضل اتعرف باسمك وهاتفك لو امكن


----------



## م.عماد ك (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم وفعلا معلومات قيّمة 
أنا عندي خبرة في صناعة الورق وكنت في صدد إنشاء مصنع في إحدى الدول العربية ولكن لغلاء اللب وإرتفاع الأسعار للمخلفات وعدم توفرها المستمر جعلني أتريث في الأمر
ولو وجد البديل فهذا سيساعد كثيرا (ليس من الخلفات الورقية فقط ) منها فرص عمل وإكتفاء ذاتي للإستهلاك
وحيث مما ذكر الأخ 
chemicaleng 
لأجل مادة إزالة الأحبار عن المطبوعات الورقية أمر هام لا سيما غلاء سعره
جزاكم الله خيرا ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ياريت يا اخى الفاضل اتعرف باسمك وهاتفك لو امكن



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
انا فى انتظار تواصلك معى عبر الرسائل الخاصة فى المنتدى وصداقتك واخوتك فى اللة انشاء اللة 
وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح فى مشروعك الجديد علما اننى اقوم بالعمل على انشاء مصنع للورق لمجموعة استثمارية عربية فى الوقت الحالى ايضا فى احدى الدول العربية ونحن فى طور شراء المعدات فى الوقت الحالى وتجهيز البنية الانشائية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*اعادة التدوير*



م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بكم وفعلا معلومات قيّمة
> أنا عندي خبرة في صناعة الورق وكنت في صدد إنشاء مصنع في إحدى الدول العربية ولكن لغلاء اللب وإرتفاع الأسعار للمخلفات وعدم توفرها المستمر جعلني أتريث في الأمر
> ولو وجد البديل فهذا سيساعد كثيرا (ليس من الخلفات الورقية فقط ) منها فرص عمل وإكتفاء ذاتي للإستهلاك
> وحيث مما ذكر الأخ
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل ان اعادة تدوير الورق هى من الصناعات المهمة حيث انها تفيد كافة الاطراف من ناحية خفض الكلفة الانتاجية والتخلص من نفايات الورق فى البيئة والتى تسبب مشاكل كثيرة واتمنى ان نناقش الموضوع سويا بصورة موسعة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## بلانك (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم chemcaling انا بانتظار معلوماتك القيمة عن كل ما يتصل بانتاج التشيو واسف للتاخير لانى ابحث بعد اطلاعى على معلوماتك القيمة لانى كما اخبرتك سابقا جديد فى تصنيع الورق و يتم الان تركيب خط الانتاج ولدينا العمالة المدربة خبرة من مصانع اخرى ولكن الجميع هنا يقوم بالتصنيع من اضافة اللب مع الدشت الابيض او الورق المطبوع مع استخدام كيماويات لازالة حبر الطباعه لكن اشياء بسيطة ولا يتم استخدام الخامات من البقايا الزراعية المتوفرة جدا وهذا ما يجعلنى متلهف للمعرفة عسى ان نكون مختلفين وشكرا جزيلا لك على حسن اخلاقك و مساعدتك القيمه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك يا اخى وربنا يوفقك ولو تامرنى باى خدمه اقدر اقوم بها انا تحت امرك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريمchemcaling انا اشكرك كثيرا نفع الله بك كل الناس 
بلا مجاملة اعاد الله بك وبامثالك الامل فى هذه الامه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

بالمناسبه كنت احب اسالك عن ماهية المادة التى تضاف على الورق الذى يحتوى على غراء اثناء العجن للتخلص من الغراء باذابته يتم استخدام هذه الماده هنا عند استخدام دشت من الكراس الذى به بواقى غراء وشكرا


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

*Removal of sticks*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بالمناسبه كنت احب اسالك عن ماهية المادة التى تضاف على الورق الذى يحتوى على غراء اثناء العجن للتخلص من الغراء باذابته يتم استخدام هذه الماده هنا عند استخدام دشت من الكراس الذى به بواقى غراء وشكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل 
الكيماويات المضافة للعجان (pulper chemicals ) تكون غالبا واحدة من اثنتان :
- alkaline soap 
- reduced alkaline surfactant blend 
والمجموعة الثانية هى الاكثر فعالية فى حال وجود بقايا من الغراء ( انواع الغراء كثيرة ومعروفة وتتمثل فى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية :
- الهوت ملت - السولفنت بيز - ايملشن بيز 
ولا تنسى ان المواد الرابطة فى الاحبار لا تختلف كثيرا عن الغراء فى مشاكلها ومنها انواع كثيرة حسب نوع الطباعة ( فلكسو - روتو - اوفست - زيروكس - ديجتال ) مما يذيد من حجم المشكلة 
ومرفق مع الملف دراستان عن اخر التقنيات التى تم التوصل لها للتخلص من المواد الصمغية ارجوا منك قرائتها بعناية وهما الملفين الاتيين : 
- MEASUREMENT, NATURE 
AND REMOVAL OF STICKIES
IN DEINKED PULP 
Tiina Sarja
FACULTY OF TECHNOLOGY,
DEPARTMENT OF PROCESS AND ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING,
UNIVERSITY OF OULU

-Deinking Chemistry 
Tea Hannuksela, Kemira Germany GmbH
Scott Rosencrance, Kemira Chemicals Inc.

والموضوعان سيساعدانك على تفهم الحالة بدقة شديدة 
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم ولا اجد ما اقوله سوى الله يبارك فيك سأقرأ ان شاء الله ثم اعرض عليك ما فهمته


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله انهيت الموضوع الاول فى ازالة الاحبار ومستمر فى قراءة الاخر مع دعواتى لك وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم chimcaling جزاك الله كل خير واريد ان اطمئن عليك من مدة مش متواجد يارب يكون خير ان شاء الله


----------



## chemicaleng (17 مايو 2010)

*شكر*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ الكريم chimcaling جزاك الله كل خير واريد ان اطمئن عليك من مدة مش متواجد يارب يكون خير ان شاء الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم المهندس / عبد القادر 

شكرا على سؤالك واتمنى ان تكون بخير 
انا بخير والحمد للة ولكن ضغط العمل لا يتيح لى الوقت الكافى للتواجد هنا هذة الايام 
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريمchemicaleng ادعو لك والان انا اراسل شركة للحصول على deinking unit فاذا كان لديك نصائح بهذا الخصوص ارجو ان تفيدنى عن انسب مكان وتقريبا السعر التقريبى لشراؤها ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## chemicaleng (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم عبد القادر 
اعتقد انك من الممكن ان تجد طلبك لدى شركة .wotol وهم مختصون فى ماكينات الورق المستعملة ولهم ثقة كبيرة وراجع هذا الرابط : 
http://www.wotol.com/product-list/refine/Deinking/industry_ids/2
اما عن الاسعار فتختلف حسب الانتاجية فى اليوم ولكن لوحدة فى حدود 50 طن فى اليوم فهى حوالى 50 الف دولار لو كانت من انتاج بعد التسعينات وبحالة جيدة مع كامل قطعها تقريبا ولكن قبل الشراء راجع عدة مصادر 
وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
الله الموفق 

-


----------



## chemicaleng (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل عبد القادر 
تذكرت شىء مهم ويجب ان تضعة فى الاعتبار وهو وحدة معالجة المياة ولا بد من وجودها حيث ان تكلفة الماء من الامور التى يجب دراستها فى صناعة الورق ووحدة ازالة الاحبار يجب ان تتصل بوحدة لتنقية الماء ليس فقط لتطبيق القوانين البيئية ولكن لاعادة استخدام الماء واعتقد انة من الممكن ان تجد وحدات معالجة الماء مع وحدة ازالة الاحبار 
الله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مايو 2010)

يا باشا جزاك الله كل خير نحن فعلا متعاقدين على وحدة معالجة مياه نظرا للاستهلاك الشديد له فى هذه الصناعة ربنا يبارك فيك ونحن ندعو لك بظاهر الغيب ولا تنسانا بدعائك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا يا اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا كنت سعيدا كلما دخل ابنى المنتدى واخبرنى بدعائكم لى بالشفاء واشكر كل من اتصل والحمدلله انا بخير الان وساكون سعيدا اكثر بالتواصل معكم


----------



## chemist eg (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى والله انت رائع وربنا يجزيك كل خير*


----------



## islammasry (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا سعيد جدا بالمناقشات الرائعة حول هذه الصناعة العريقة
و خاصة موضوع اعادة تدوير الورق فانا اعمل مع صديق لى على تحضير مركب يقوم بازالة الحبر و الصمغ في ان واحد و ذلك كبديل لمنتجات شركة بكمان الغالية الثمن
و الحمد لله توصلنا لتركيبة جيدة و نحن الأن بصدد الترتيب لاجراء تجربة صناعية في احدي شركات تدوير الورق في 6 اكتوبر


----------



## toystory (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم
اريد عمل مشروع لقص وتجهيز الورق لذا ابحث عن دراسة جدوى حديثه ودراسة الجدوى الموجوده على النت من سنة 2007 اريد ان اعرف ما هى الماكينات المطلوبه ومن اين اجدها وكم اسعار الورق الموجوده الان واين شركات صناعة هذه الماكينات محليا ونسبة المكسب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم انا عندى سليتر بعرض 2 متر لو احتجت تقطع لفات الورق الى لفات اقل عرضا ولكن انت تحتاج الى شيتر وايضا مقص وهو الوحيد من وجهة نظرى الذى يمكن تصنيعه محلىاما الورق فانواعة كثيره واسعارة لها بورصة تتغير كل يوم وعندك مصانع كثيره تقدر تسالهم عن سعر الطن وانا تحت امرك فى اى شىء


----------



## hema_sh (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فى الجميع*


----------



## الشجرة الخضراء (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يرفع للاجابة على الطلب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشجرة الخضراء (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات عزيزي chemicaleng

ممكن توضح لنا صناعة الورق من القطن ؟

علماً ان هذا النوع من الورق يستعمل في الاوراق التي تكتب عليها المعاهدات والاتفاقات بين الدول بسبب عدم تلفها بسرعة حيث يصل عمر الورقة الى 100 عام وكذلك تستعمل بصناعة النقود.

يا حبذا لو تعطينا ولو رؤوس اقلام او ترشدنا الى مواقع ممكن نستفاد منها.

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووورين الله يعطيكن العافية


----------



## body2year (3 أبريل 2012)

ممكن عمل مقالات لو سمحت تشمل عيوب الورق الصحى على ماكينة الورق واسبابها وطرق معالجتها واصلاحها


----------



## خليل جزائري (9 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم هل تبحث عن الصناعة التحويلية للورق ام صناعة عجينة الورق......................


----------



## horia88 (17 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (17 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## melix-man (21 يوليو 2015)

هل من متابع لهذا الموضوع لان لدي سؤال و اقتراه في نفس السياق 
و بما انني جديد في المنتدى يجب ان انتظر مدة 5 ايام لتفقعيل الحساب من اجل فتح موضوع


----------

